# Please check this



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey all I think I got it. Can you check my connection vs the schem. I know I have to work on placement but I'm trying to get the basics down first
Thanks
Mike


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

R2, R7 and R10 are not "real" resisters, they simply represent the nominal DC resistance of the inductor they are next to. For example, the design calls for L9 to be a 0.15mH inductor with a DC wire resistance of approximately 0.1 ohms, which is represented by R10. There is nothing to wire up for these resistor values other than the inductor.


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

So I omit them just wire L6 and C13 together. That makes me happy because I couldn't find them. Does everything else look correct?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

do both woofers + go to one connection on the XO


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

mikey15 said:


> So I omit them just wire L6 and C13 together. That makes me happy because I couldn't find them. Does everything else look correct?
> Thanks
> Mike


Yes. 



mikey15 said:


> do both woofers + go to one connection on the XO


Yep!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I concur with everything David said. Looks good.

The inductor resistance value is provided to help you pick the right inductor for use in the system. Usually this means helping you determine wire gauge or which inductor type to use (air core, iron core, etc).


----------

